# More Dubai pics for those interested :) Show us yours !!!



## Stazz (Apr 2, 2009)

I just love this place  But will go home one day !

Burj Dubai - almost finished with over 125 floors!!!



Pretty Marina



Shaikh Zayed Rd, the Main Road, business hub



The Madinat Souk - like a shopping mall over looking the Madinat hotel, and the famous Burj Al ARab in the background...only 7star hotel in the world....never been in there yet! LOL



You can see I'm bored at work, so though I'd share this with you all


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! Is Dubai where they are building a man-made island/resort that looks like a palm tree?


Evan


----------



## Stazz (Apr 2, 2009)

Aw thanks evan 

Yup it is....one of the Palms, Pal Jumeirah has already been built, they are finishing up construction on it now, almost done. The other Palm, Palm Jebel Ali is on hold due to the economic crisis! Let me find a pic for you! They have also built/man-made "The World" Islands....each continent is there 

I dunno how to add more pics lol

I'll give ya links then....

http://www.realestatewebmasters.com/blogs/uploads/dubai-palm-jumeirah(1).jpg

http://realestate.theemiratesnetwork.com/developments/dubai/images/the_world.jpg


----------



## sendie (Apr 2, 2009)

I want to go there one day! I keep telling my husband to get a job there (since September his company has sent him to Jordan, Egypt and now he's in Latvia) but so far no luck. I love to see pictures from there, keep them coming. Maybe one day I'll get lucky and get there myself


----------



## Isa (Apr 2, 2009)

Really nice pics Stace .
It looks really modern and really peaceful at the same time because the view is so amazing.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Millerlite (Apr 2, 2009)

isnt that one of the richest place on earth?


----------



## Stazz (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah Millerlite I'd definitely say it is - the mega-rich come and play here  And live here....not me though hahahaha, I work for them


----------

